# should one seal the underside of a tabletop?



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

Is it better to leave a tabletop unfinished for the purpose of breathablity or is it better to seal up both surfaces........thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi jer760

Do you have kids with little sticky fingers ?  or like to pick their little noses 

As you can see I had my share of the little ones....


===========






jer760 said:


> Is it better to leave a tabletop unfinished for the purpose of breathablity or is it better to seal up both surfaces........thanks.


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hehehe, yeah, a couple of grandkids. I was more concerned with the top needing to breathe over the years but cleanup after the little ones is important too. Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi jer760

Just a light coat of spray/brush on varnish should do the trick,,maybe in 20 years it may need a new coat but it can't hurt.....

My son was a nose picker, just could not break him of that nasty thing,,,but it was better than seeing him eat that stuff...  LOL but it was a real pain to pick it off the arms of the couch... and the TABLE bottom ....NASTY..


=======








jer760 said:


> Hehehe, yeah, a couple of grandkids. I was more concerned with the top needing to breathe over the years but cleanup after the little ones is important too. Thanks.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi jer. Apart from the nose pickers/gum chewers, it's a good idea to seal both sides as I understand moisture can enter through the unfinished side and cause to wood to warp.


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

Geez, I just re-read my post and noticed I didn't make myself very clear, my morning coffee had yet to kick in, I meant is it proper to seal the bottom of the table top as well as the top. I believe you all understood anyway. I decided to seal both the top and bottom after reading your replies, thanks much for the advice.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

It is not absolutely necessary to finish both sides of a table or anything else that is indoors. There is no commonly available finish that can stop water vapor. If you have the opportunity to check some antiques you will find many with only the top side finished and they have lasted a long time.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

Thank you for the reply, I did notice this on several pieces I looked at which brought the question to mind. I'm probably being too careful as this is a special project and I want it to be as good as I can possibly make it with my very limited experience. Thanks again to all who took the time to reply, the table looks great.


----------

